# downgrading the bolt



## vascott1 (Jan 8, 2004)

I just got the new Bolt. I am in the process of moving all of my shows that can transfer. Which is most. The new interface is taking some getting used to. I have been with Tivo since the product was first sold. Still think it is the DVR to beat and nobody has done it yet. 

My question is about downgrading. I am trying to stick to it but I find some things require more steps to move around and some I am sure just requires me to get used to it.

I have instructions I found here to "downgrade" to the old UI. I am just looking to solicit opinions and thoughts. Has any one done it and had it stick? I also read that some have done the downgrade to only have it switch back after a call to the mothership. If that is the case and every downgrade looses all of your programs this is the ONLY time to do it unless you keep your Tivo empty and with 3TB and 6 tuners OI doubt that will ever happen 

What do I lose with the downgrade feature wise?

Thanks.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

If you're thinking of downgrading, you should stop transfers. The downgrade process wipes all recordings from the machine.

The problem with machines reverting back to Hydra after a downgrade has been resolved, and only impacted machines that were downgraded during a short window of time.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I only stayed with the "New Experience" for about 3 days and they changed it so much I had to downgrade today but I had no issues downgrading. It's so much better using the old interface. I don't know what's going on with TiVo but why would they not implement simple things on the new interface like sorting by channel number? I had to go back because I couldn't find other simple things easily like deleting a recorded show.


----------



## vascott1 (Jan 8, 2004)

lujan said:


> I only stayed with the "New Experience" for about 3 days and they changed it so much I had to downgrade today but I had no issues downgrading. It's so much better using the old interface. I don't know what's going on with TiVo but why would they not implement simple things on the new interface like sorting by channel number? I had to go back because I couldn't find other simple things easily like deleting a recorded show.


Curious what set of instructions you used. Does the voice command stuff still work? Not sure I would use it. Also, are the apps just as fast to load and i will assume 4k support is still there. I guess I still worry that once I revert back to the old interface will upgrades and any bug fixes stop? There are only a few things I would like to see changed and I would be happy since the old stuff is there, just hidden.


----------



## vascott1 (Jan 8, 2004)

snerd said:


> If you're thinking of downgrading, you should stop transfers. The downgrade process wipes all recordings from the machine.
> 
> The problem with machines reverting back to Hydra after a downgrade has been resolved, and only impacted machines that were downgraded during a short window of time.


Thanks. I was doing that since I wasn't sure but am finding that the transfers do not seem reliable. The first program I tried to watch just stopped midway through. I was reading about that before I started. Seems better way is to just play off the old device. Does anyone know if that can still be done AFTER the account as been cancelled on the old box? This was a lifetime transfer with the current deal.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

vascott1 said:


> Curious what set of instructions you used. Does the voice command stuff still work? Not sure I would use it. Also, are the apps just as fast to load and i will assume 4k support is still there. I guess I still worry that once I revert back to the old interface will upgrades and any bug fixes stop? There are only a few things I would like to see changed and I would be happy since the old stuff is there, just hidden.


The instructions are from TiVo themselves as I guess they don't like the "New Experience" either. 

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

Yes, 4k support is still there.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

vascott1 said:


> Seems better way is to just play off the old device. Does anyone know if that can still be done AFTER the account as been cancelled on the old box? This was a lifetime transfer with the current deal.


After the account is cancelled, you can still use the old box to watch recordings on a TV that is connected to the old box. You cannot stream recordings from that box to another TiVo/Mini.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

vascott1 said:


> Curious what set of instructions you used. Does the voice command stuff still work? Not sure I would use it. Also, are the apps just as fast to load and i will assume 4k support is still there. I guess I still worry that once I revert back to the old interface will upgrades and any bug fixes stop? There are only a few things I would like to see changed and I would be happy since the old stuff is there, just hidden.


Voice needs Hydra. The apps should load just as fast and 4k support is there in the few apps that support it. I would not expect a huge number of fixes to the old UI though unless something major as they are concentrating on the Hydra/gen4 code.

Scott


----------



## slyone (Jul 22, 2005)

I too just got the bolt/box & considering downgrading. can I upgrade back to hydra again if I so choose?


----------



## vascott1 (Jan 8, 2004)

slyone said:


> I too just got the bolt/box & considering downgrading. can I upgrade back to hydra again if I so choose?


Was just wondering the same thing. I have been working on moving my recordings over since moving all at once leads to bad transfers. Not sure why but when you just select all in the web UI and select transfer, most, if not all the transferred recordings are broken. Oye. I am just conflicted about the new UI v. the old which I am so used to!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

If you have the VOX Remote, you can upgrade to Hydra by pressing the Mic buton


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

does the spsps code for quick. clear banner work on a bolt that's been downgraded?
I can't get the clear banner quick code to work on hydra.


----------



## Richard Weinberg (Aug 10, 2018)

vascott1 said:


> I just got the new Bolt. I am in the process of moving all of my shows that can transfer. Which is most. The new interface is taking some getting used to. I have been with Tivo since the product was first sold. Still think it is the DVR to beat and nobody has done it yet.
> 
> My question is about downgrading. I am trying to stick to it but I find some things require more steps to move around and some I am sure just requires me to get used to it.
> 
> ...


I just did it on my 500GB Bolt. It worked well and took about 15 minutes. As advertised, I lost all recorded programs, and also had to reset some user preferences.


----------



## Richard Weinberg (Aug 10, 2018)

slyone said:


> I too just got the bolt/box & considering downgrading. can I upgrade back to hydra again if I so choose?


In the Apps list, there is an item "Get New Experience". I assume this is an upgrade to the Hydra UI.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Richard Weinberg said:


> In the Apps list, there is an item "Get New Experience". I assume this is an upgrade to the Hydra UI.


correct


----------



## vascott1 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the good advice. I have decided to stick with Hydra for now. Mainly because Tivo has made transferring so much a PITA. Select all fails 90%+ and copying a few at a times take a few days. Just not willing to go through that again. I am getting more used to Hyrda but some of the changes they made are just stupid. One I notice this morning is when in what used to be Now Playing you used to be able to just hit play if you had one episode. Now you have to to hit OK and then hit play. Another useless step. Obviously they are treating it all like folders. Which I guess explains them taking away the folder icon. Many places you need to hit an extra key and the reliance on the back button is frustrating at best. 

But, this is progress I guess and for those who have not been using Tivo for close to 20 years, I guess it fits the model UI that is expected. I can only hope that some of it changes and there is some bringing back of the older UI ways of doing things. 

I can dream


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just remember that more 99% of the time is spent viewing.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I've been Playing some of my shows using the tivoonline.com site but it doesn't seem to be very dependable where it stutters and takes some time to work the forward and back. Anyone have some suggestions as to setting changes that might help? Prior to using tivoonline.com I used a Slingbox with my Premiere but they don't have the same connections (component) on any of the Roamio's or Bolts so I can't use the Slingbox anymore. I tried composite cables but that didn't work at all.


----------



## PoohLuvsTIVO (Feb 27, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> Just remember that more 99% of the time is spent viewing.


This is true however taking an existing OS and making it takes 2-3 more steps to do the same thing is inane! There is no reason to do this! Why they would screw up their entire OS just to add voice-control is stupid. I thought they would see how bad the new system was and correct it but apparently they have no plans to do so. I would tell any TIVO USER thinking of upgrading to the Bolt to not do it!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PoohLuvsTIVO said:


> I would tell any TIVO USER thinking of upgrading to the Bolt to not do it!


I guess you don't care that it's not a Bolt issue? I use TE4 on a Roamio. I use TE3 on a Roamio. It's a choice.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

PoohLuvsTIVO said:


> This is true however taking an existing OS and making it takes 2-3 more steps to do the same thing is inane! There is no reason to do this! Why they would screw up their entire OS just to add voice-control is stupid. I thought they would see how bad the new system was and correct it but apparently they have no plans to do so. I would tell any TIVO USER thinking of upgrading to the Bolt to not do it!


I downgraded for this reason as well. They should make it easier to use and not harder.


----------



## Ipecactus (Sep 19, 2016)

PoohLuvsTIVO said:


> This is true however taking an existing OS and making it takes 2-3 more steps to do the same thing is inane! There is no reason to do this! Why they would screw up their entire OS just to add voice-control is stupid.


I find this in a lot of software these days. They lose experienced people, new programmers get in and don't understand or use the product and have their own ideas about how things should work and then they charge forward, eventually learning the lessons that were learned by prior programmers a decade before. But until they learn these lessons, we all suffer.

I really get the feeling that no usability studies were done. I used to be able to put anyone in front of the Tivo and hand them the remote and they would be able to use it with no issues. I simply won't do that with a Bolt. That would be torturous.


----------



## etchu tasinga (Jul 19, 2018)

i just had my tivo bolt 500gb replaced because the harddrive failed, i am trying to downgrade from hydra because i cant stand it and i am following the instructions and it is not working, did they change it?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

etchu tasinga said:


> i just had my tivo bolt 500gb replaced because the harddrive failed, i am trying to downgrade from hydra because i cant stand it and i am following the instructions and it is not working, did they change it?


No instructions should be the same. Have you tried placing your remote in IR mode (I've seen that mentioned)?

Scott


----------



## etchu tasinga (Jul 19, 2018)

HerronScott said:


> No instructions should be the same. Have you tried placing your remote in IR mode (I've seen that mentioned)?
> 
> Scott


I tried putting my remote in IR mode by holding the Tivo button and the c button at the same time, still nothing


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

When you received your replacement Bolt, did you get a new remote? Maybe the remote is not paired to the Bolt? (shouldn't matter, because you would then be in IR mode, but worth a try)


----------



## etchu tasinga (Jul 19, 2018)

Tony_T said:


> When you received your replacement Bolt, did you get a new remote? Maybe the remote is not paired to the Bolt? (shouldn't matter, because you would then be in IR mode, but worth a try)


Yea it came with a new remote i tried that as well, I have tried the remotes from my roamios and even old tv remotes i have laying around, its all the same, i go to the repeated guided step page, press thumbs down twice, rewind twice and then select and nothing happens. I am currently running a guided setup after clearing everything again and I will give TIVO a call, I can't figure out why it will not downgrade, honestly with hydra the unit is a brick, that interface is terrible haha


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Try a global reset of the Remote, then pair, then IR mode (see instructions in the article I posted to you in the other thread). 

I've only been a Tivo user for about a year, so I just went to Hydra, and can't compare, so I won't comment other than to say that I spend about 99% watching recored shows and 1% in the interface.

The problem with downgrading is that recored shows are lost, but since you have no recored shows on the Bolt replacement, you should at least consider giving Hydra another try at this time.


----------



## etchu tasinga (Jul 19, 2018)

Tony_T said:


> I've only been a Tivo user for about a year, so I just went to Hydra, and can't compare, so I won't comment other than to say that I spend about 99% watching recored shows and 1% in the interface.
> 
> The problem with downgrading is that recored shows are lost, but since you have no recored shows on the Bolt replacement, you should at least consider giving Hydra another try at this time.


i tried for some time on one of my roamios but it was too confusing and my wife complained so much about it, I've been using the tivos for about 15 years so i am stuck on the old interface, I am currently on the phone with TIVO customer services, hopefully they can help, thank you i appreciate the tips you provided me


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I edited my post, so in case you didn't see this: Try a global reset of the Remote, then pair, then IR mode (see instructions in the article I posted to you in the other thread).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

etchu tasinga said:


> I tried putting my remote in IR mode by holding the Tivo button and the c button at the same time


Just want to confirm that you successfully put the remote into IR mode. The above statement indicates the attempt was made but the result is ambiguous. After toggling to IR mode did the LED only flash red, and you were able to control the BOLT?


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I've had Tivos since the 1st one came out early 2000 something and now have the Roamio. We are getting a 4K Smart TV and I am trying to decide on whether to get the Bolt or not had a lot of bad reviews on Amazon. But I have heard lots of people say they hate Hydra and Tivo offered me a discounted price on the Bolt 6 tuner 3TB and said I could downgrade to the old interface so I am guessing if I got one and did that I would do it before I transferred my recordings to the new box. I am just trying to decide if we really need it since the smart TV we are getting and the 4K Roku will have streaming services to watch in 4K most recorded shows won't be in 4K anyway right?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rose4uKY said:


> I've had Tivos since the 1st one came out early 2000 something and now have the Roamio. We are getting a 4K Smart TV and I am trying to decide on whether to get the Bolt or not had a lot of bad reviews on Amazon. But I have heard lots of people say they hate Hydra and Tivo offered me a discounted price on the Bolt 6 tuner 3TB and said I could downgrade to the old interface so I am guessing if I got one and did that I would do it before I transferred my recordings to the new box. I am just trying to decide if we really need it since the smart TV we are getting and the 4K Roku will have streaming services to watch in 4K most recorded shows won't be in 4K anyway right?


Duplicate post.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rose4uKY said:


> I've had Tivos since the 1st one came out early 2000 something and now have the Roamio. We are getting a 4K Smart TV and I am trying to decide on whether to get the Bolt or not had a lot of bad reviews on Amazon. But I have heard lots of people say they hate Hydra and Tivo offered me a discounted price on the Bolt 6 tuner 3TB and said I could downgrade to the old interface so I am guessing if I got one and did that I would do it before I transferred my recordings to the new box. I am just trying to decide if we really need it since the smart TV we are getting and the 4K Roku will have streaming services to watch in 4K most recorded shows won't be in 4K anyway right?


Replied to same question in parallel thread, >here<.


----------



## Another oViT Guy (Sep 6, 2019)

I have a TiVo Bolt VOX that came with the new software. I am a long time user of TiVos and love many things about then but this new software? I loathe it.
Before I downgrade my unit. Does the downgrade restore the following?
1. The back button takes you back through the navigation tree? (The new software require hitting the TiVo button and doing top-down navigation every time - there is no back button) [This annoys me every time I use the TiVo because it breaks functionality.]
2. Are the thumbs up/down restored so they inform the suggestions? (The new software disables the thumbs buttons so they do nothing and you have no way to influence the suggestions.)
3. TiVo Desktop download functionality? (The new software breaks TiVo Desktop and when I inquired TiVo told me they have no intention of restoring it) [I know I can use PyTiVo to work around this, but it is manual and does not download in the background.]

I have some more downloads to do and need to write down my Season Passes so I can put them back when I'm done. Ad then I'm ready to go!

I will post my experience here when done.

EDIT: Down grade in progress.

The process may have changed a little. The Repeat Guided Setup option is under the Help menu.

I pressed thumbs down twice, then on pressing rewind (the button to the left of pause) twice I didn't have to press any other key, I was transported to a menu that offered to downgrade. That menu asked for another three thumbs down and an ENTER key.

I was rewarded with a screen showing me a downgrade message and a spinning wait cursor.

I could not use my Bolt remote, I had to use my old remote. I've read in other places that you must be in IR mode for it to work and that is probably what I ran into with my old remote working by default. I've read that you can put the new remote into IR only mode.

I have opted not to use kmttg to save and restore my settings. I will be sad to have to repeat the channel list filtering but TiVo already destroyed my thumbs lists and my Season Pass list needs to be trimmed anyway.

EDIT 2: Success.
I have a couple of my Season Passes already recording.
TiVo Desktop works again!!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It will be (mostly) as you remember it.

You can backup/restore your OnePasses, Thumbs and Channels with KMTTG to make the new setup way more seamless.

-KP


----------

